# GA Power Lineman



## Goat (Aug 23, 2005)

I noticed there was a few lineman on woodys and had a question.

I am looking to change my carrer and want to be a lineman.  How do I go about getting the job and at 30 am I too old?

What are the hours and do you have to move to where you are hired?

Are the bennies as good as the website says and how is the starting pay?

I have never worked with electricity but have done construction. Any information would help.

Thank you,
Arin


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2005)

PM bubbabuck, he just moved indoors, but was a lineman for many years


----------



## Goat (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks JT


----------



## leroy (Aug 23, 2005)

Goat said:
			
		

> I noticed there was a few lineman on woodys and had a question.
> 
> I am looking to change my carrer and want to be a lineman.  How do I go about getting the job and at 30 am I too old?
> 
> ...




Worked for local EMC co-op for 15 yrs was first class lineman when I quit which was one step from foreman. I didn't care for it. I didn't like being on call and you can count on if your working overtime its gonna be in some kind of extreme weather, thunder-lightning, wind, sleet, freezing rain, cold etc. think you can get the picture. Not always the case but 75% of the time. Not to mention that your working with something that can kill you in an instant!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2005)

A Ga. Power Lineman gets paid purty well, has good benefits, and job security. BUT, bein` on call 365 days a year get aggravatin`, workin` in the heat gets tuff, and I ain`t gonna lie to you, it`s DANGEROUS. The  primary voltages I work are 46,000, 115,000, with a little 230,000 and 500,000 volts. Distribution lineman work 12,000, 20,000, and 25,000 volts. That much power don`t give you a second chance. Plus, most of your work is "up there". Don`t get me wrong, I enjoy it most of the time and it can be very rewardin` helpin` folks, plus it`s good money for us ol` South Ga. boys. 

We have a sayin-archetects cover their mistakes with landscapin`, cooks cover their mistakes with gravy, linemen cover their mistakes with dirt--6 feet of it.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 23, 2005)

Im a industrial electrician,, for over 20 yrs.
pay range 40  to  70 a year,.
still on call all the time..
Electricity can still kill ya..
BUT..the conditions are much better on the inside.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 23, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> A Ga. Power Lineman gets paid purty well, has good benefits, and job security. BUT, bein` on call 365 days a year get aggravatin`, workin` in the heat gets tuff, and I ain`t gonna lie to you, it`s DANGEROUS. The  primary voltages I work are 46,000, 115,000, with a little 230,000 and 500,000 volts. Distribution lineman work 12,000, 20,000, and 25,000 volts. That much power don`t give you a second chance. Plus, most of your work is "up there". Don`t get me wrong, I enjoy it most of the time and it can be very rewardin` helpin` folks, plus it`s good money for us ol` South Ga. boys.
> 
> We have a sayin-archetects cover their mistakes with landscapin`, cooks cover their mistakes with gravy, linemen cover their mistakes with dirt--6 feet of it.



Goat.....What he said !!!.....Nicodemos is a Transmission Lineman.....I was a Distribution Lineman for many years with just a little time in Transmission !!....Transmission is Higher, Bigger, and Heavier !!!! ....I like the short poles and Insulators you can carry in one hand !!   

You can start at your age with no trouble....You do not have to live near the HQ you get hired on at...you will get moved around to different HQ's more than likely!!.....Most HQ's have 4-man on call teams that rotate on call every week...so you would only be on call for a week every 7-10 weeks depending on HQ size !!....Of course during a big storm everyone comes in usually !!....You hire on as a Apprentice 1, and stay there for maybe 2 years with very nice raises !!....Then you become an App. 2 and start the Lineman Program....That runs 2 years with some more very nice raises !!  
Once you make Lineman the door of opportunity will open for you if you give the effort !!...( Crew Leader, Troubleman, Foreman, Trainer, DO, Safety man, and others !! )....It is of course Dangerous...  ......But GA. Power has the best Safety Practices and the BEST trained Lineman in the Country !!....FOLLOW the Rules and you will have NO problem !!....The Bennies are equal with most Companies that size......as a Lineman you would make 60,000- 100,000, depending on how much OT you volunteer for !!!!  




Oh yeah.......most of all....you have to be at least a tad bit ...CRAZY !!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 24, 2005)

For those who work for GP-
What is the maximum age you can be to be a new hire?


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't know that there is one ???....You have to pass a physical.....and if your applying for Line Crew you will have to take a Physical Ability test.

I went through training years ago with a 50 year old new hire that could out work and out climb the best of us !!! 

I think it would only depend on yourself !!


----------



## Todd E (Aug 24, 2005)

From your avatar, I would understand that your family holds a big place in your heart. I'm surprised that it was not mentioned to you, that there would be a possibility of you being bumped to anywhere in the state or the fact that you may get moved to another location. It happens. I've seen my family members get moved all over GA and I've seen many guys moved out of Athens and more than a few quit and go to EMCs. 

Need to be willing to work in the sweltering heat.... to the freezing cold. Not be scared to climb a pole 40+ feet. Be willing to go a while w/o sleep, if it comes to it. I wouldn't trade it for nothing cause I love climbing poles and working hard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2005)

I don`t know of any age restrictions either. Bubbabuck, I plan on stayin` in transmission at least till I can`t climb anymore, and at almost 51, I`m just a little slower than I used to be. But, I can always go back to distribution or a trouble truck. And yea, I`m one of the real crazies, I`m a barehand lineman. LOVE IT!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2005)

Meant to say also-any of you ol` Ga. Power boys gimme a holler anytime--27982.


----------



## leroy (Aug 24, 2005)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Need to be willing to work in the sweltering heat.... to the freezing cold. Not be scared to climb a pole 40+ feet. Be willing to go a while w/o sleep, if it comes to it. I wouldn't trade it for nothing cause I love climbing poles and working hard.



Yea theres nothing like wearing rubber sleeves and gloves and it about 95 degrees for about 3 or 4 hours doing hot line work. Raise your arm up and about a gallon of sweat run out. Then winter about 30 and wind blowing about 35. What I use to hate was being on call get in bed about asleep phone rings go out get-er-done. Come back, get back in bed, about asleep, phone rings go out again get back get in bed alarm goes off. Was lucky about the longest I ever worked straight was about 36 hrs during an ice storm. Its nice to be able to sit and watch thunderstorms, icestorms, etc. and not have to worry about going out to work in them! I'll take my chicken houses any day!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2005)

Any of ya`ll ready for a date with the lovely Katrina? She looks like she might be a wild one.


----------



## Woody52 (Aug 27, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> For those who work for GP-
> What is the maximum age you can be to be a new hire?



That would be illegal.


----------



## leroy (Aug 27, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Any of ya`ll ready for a date with the lovely Katrina? She looks like she might be a wild one.



Katrina??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2005)

Katrina is the latest hurricane wanderin` around down in Gulf. This was directed at the other Ga. Power linemen on the board. We sometimes have to go help other utilities restore power.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Woody52   I work in a GP papermill as an electrician. I don't know of a maximum age but I know they hired a mechanic at 58 and there is a lady in production that is about the same age if not older.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Well maybe that was for southpawdraw.


----------



## leroy (Aug 27, 2005)

duhhhh on me sorry!!! Yea thats another thing I don't miss about the power co!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zman (Aug 28, 2005)

*gpc lineman*

if you really want to be a lineman they are some things to ponder. 1. you have to be able to come to work 50% of the time for callouts.2 if you kid has something going on and lights are out you miss it. 3 moving all over the state. most places you can drive to. the furthest i have drove is 90 miles one way though downtown atl. to me gpc is going down hill fast as far as how it treats its people. the first storm i went on i loved it. now they make you eat show-up food and sleep in gyms and have public showers. now that being said.... i love my job it is rewarding when a old couple has no power on you are able to get them lights and they tell you thanks. i love helping people. you meet some great friends"they  better be because you see them more  than your family" also i could not go any where and make the money i make with no college education. around 60-100 according how much overtime you want. gpc has one of the best SAFTEY programs out there and they will run your but off for not following the rules. but with all that said its a decent living, think long and hard about becoming a lineman. it you can't take jokes,longhours,heat,wet,and cold.find another job. plus one mistake and it will kill you. i had a good friend die on this job. if you have any ? p.m. me. i have been with gpc for 17 years and a lineman for 4 i worked in the plant fora long time. the line crew is a better place to work than the plant..


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 29, 2005)

Woody52 said:
			
		

> That would be illegal.



What's illegal? Not sure I'm following your statement.


----------



## NickDeer (Apr 20, 2021)

Good lord I cant believe this thread is almost 16 years old.

Anyways I have a question for you linemen on here. Does the work get less back-breaking when you get older and move up in the ranks like Foreman and Supervisors, etc. or even moving into an office type job for the company? Also, how is the pay for lineman?


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 20, 2021)

Despite being an old thread, I’d like to say thanks to the linemen.  Our local guys work pretty close with us at the Fire Dept.  We often can’t completely access a burning structure due to downed or burning lines.  Our guys are quick to arrive, and waste no time killing the line.  It’s funny to me that most of them have zero interest in fighting a fire, but handle high voltage every day.  Give me something I can see over that sneaky current any day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2021)

NickDeer said:


> Good lord I cant believe this thread is almost 16 years old.
> 
> Anyways I have a question for you linemen on here. Does the work get less back-breaking when you get older and move up in the ranks like Foreman and Supervisors, etc. or even moving into an office type job for the company? Also, how is the pay for lineman?



It has gotten a lot less backbreaking with the wide spread use of bucket trucks according to the line man who is my neighbor.    They don't climb poles that much any more.


----------



## leroy (Apr 21, 2021)

I will say after doing it for nearly 15 yrs loving the outdoors and working everyday outdoors is two different things lol. It's nice those few weeks of spring and fall but brutal when it's 95 and humidity through the roof in the summer or 30 and wind blowing about 20 mph in the winter. Still don't miss those days


----------



## NickDeer (Apr 21, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It has gotten a lot less backbreaking with the wide spread use of bucket trucks according to the line man who is my neighbor.    They don't climb poles that much any more.


That’s what I thought to. Especially big EMCs I thought they would have enough bucket trucks


----------



## leroy (Apr 21, 2021)

We did very little climbing when I left 21 yrs ago most climbing occurred during storms. Many emcs went to 4wd trucks in the large trucks after I gave it up which also helps alot. When I left we had no a/c in big trucks all manual transmissions, now all have a/c and automatic transmissions, and 4wd


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 22, 2021)

No offense to Georgia Power, but I'd rather work with(as a builder) an EMC.

I love working with Walton EMC.

The Georgia Power linemen are great folks, it's the actual company that is a pain to work with. They seem to have a lot more bureaucracy and less freedom to get the job done as they see fit. Kinda like working with the GDOT.

Ever notice how all linemen(linepersons?) look and sound alike. It doesn't matter if they are white/black/brown. You can usually tell a lineman even when they are off duty. Great guys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> No offense to Georgia Power, but I'd rather work with(as a builder) an EMC.
> 
> I love working with Walton EMC.
> 
> ...



I've noticed they are 'high strung'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> No offense to Georgia Power, but I'd rather work with(as a builder) an EMC.
> 
> I love working with Walton EMC.
> 
> ...


True! H22 worked for PIKE electric and still uses some lingo that nobody knows but the folks he worked with in the power co. He calls out some #'s and no one knows what he's talking about. I think it kinda means 10-4 as we know it, but it aint 10-4.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True! H22 worked for PIKE electric and still uses some lingo that nobody knows but the folks he worked with in the power co. He calls out some #'s and no one knows what he's talking about. I think it kinda means 10-4 as we know it, but it aint 10-4.




Signal 5.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Signal 5.


THAT'S IT!


----------



## NickDeer (Apr 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> No offense to Georgia Power, but I'd rather work with(as a builder) an EMC.
> 
> I love working with Walton EMC.
> 
> ...


Ive heard EMCs are easier to work with as well


----------

